# App Store toujours en anglais...



## stéphane33 (12 Juin 2011)

Salut,
je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon app store app n'apparait que très rarement en français. 
La  plupart du temps la barre du haut est en anglais alors que le reste en français.


----------

